# 1970 2002 - Finally up and running!



## KraigG (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought this non-running 2002 a few months back. The story was the original owner bought it as a car to drive to school and back (he was a teacher), and only put on a few miles a week.

A head gasket blew in 1986, and he parked it in his garage, and forgot about it, but kept it on non-op, so the plates stayed valid. It's an original California car from day one, and keeping it indoors for 20 + years saved the body and interior from tons of rot.

Still had to replace most everything under the hood, along with brake lines, cleaning of the fuel tank, recoring of the radiator, rebuilding the carb, etc etc.

But it has the factory paint on it still, and the interior is untouched, down to the headliner and carpet! The odometer reads 32,900.


----------



## SilvrZHP (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice should be in a museum (Your garage!)


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Very very cool, Kraig!! :thumbup:


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

ugh, i want it :thumbup:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations and kudos on the hard work... nice to see there are still original beemer lovers here!:thumbup:


----------



## bmwboss (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful car i love it nice work


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

:bow:


----------



## ///M3 E93 in LA (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice, my dad had one, I love those cars. His was beige too!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

She's beaut. How much you want for her?


----------



## crxb (May 14, 2008)

I drove one in the 80s for over a 100k miles. 


It was a great car


enjoy yours


----------



## maxkpp (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool! nice car you got there!


----------

